# Rare Five-Planet Alignment Visible TONIGHT and for 2 weeks



## GerryDavid (Mar 24, 2004)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/fc?cid=34&tmpl=fc&in=Science&cat=Astronomy_and_Space

Rare Five-Planet Alignment Visible 
(AP) - Five planets are arrayed across the evening sky in a spectacular night show that won't be back for another three decades. For the next two weeks, Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter and Saturn  the five closest planets  should be easily visible at dusk, along with the moon. "It's semi-unique," said Myles Standish, an astronomer at Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena, Calif. More...


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 24, 2004)

Cloud cover here in Indy tonight.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 24, 2004)

is that why i have been howling like a dog for the last hour? i was wondering why i was doing that!!



md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 24, 2004)

dude, go back and look at your history bar.  you'be been scanning manda's photos again.  hence, the howling. (planet alignment causing howling, ya right....)


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 24, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> dude, go back and look at your history bar.  you'be been scanning manda's photos again.  hence, the howling. (planet alignment causing howling, ya right....)




yeah, i guess your right. those hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!


md


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 24, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did we ever figure out what the hands were...ahem..._on_ in that first shot??

 :scratch:    :crazy:


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 24, 2004)

does it matter?     




md


----------



## karissa (Mar 24, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Cloud cover here in Indy tonight.



Same here in Texas :cry:


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 24, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> is that why i have been howling like a dog for the last hour? i was wondering why i was doing that!!
> 
> md



 Lucky there's no fire hydrants in your living room!


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 24, 2004)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




who needs a fire hydrant? carpet looks good to me.


md


----------



## GerryDavid (Mar 24, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turns out its overcast here to, to many clouds, no stars.  Foey, I was outside with my slr and tripod.  Oh well, perhaps tomorrow night.


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 24, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mrsid99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 We should have a collection to get you a litter box!


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 25, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> mrsid99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got out of the shower one time to find my dog standing on the middle of my bed with this pissed off look on his face, just letting go all over the bed.  Little bugger.


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 25, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> does it matter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I guess not.


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2004)

Something similar to this occured a year or two back - it was totally awesome, because it was plainly visible to the naked eye, and lasted for several days.   I don't know that it was 5 planets, though.   We've been having clear lovely days and nights, so I am all over this, bay-bay!!    :cheer: 

I love star-gazing.   Even in the crowded light-polluted skies around here, I take what I can get.


----------



## GerryDavid (Mar 25, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> I love star-gazing.   Even in the crowded light-polluted skies around here, I take what I can get.



Hmm, get in the car for half an hour and find a non polluted area?  :0).  While your waiting, you could take some sunset pictures to.  :0)


----------



## Harpper (Mar 27, 2004)

This has to be Murphy's Law because the minute I read this thread it becomes overcast around here. :cry: Anyone manage to get a picture of this yet?


----------



## GerryDavid (Mar 27, 2004)

Harpper said:
			
		

> This has to be Murphy's Law because the minute I read this thread it becomes overcast around here. :cry: Anyone manage to get a picture of this yet?



Not me.  Its been overcast every night so far.  I think theres a week and a half or so left of it.  Hopefully the weather will clear up.  Yesterday the fog was so thick I coudlnt see 10 yards infront of me while driving home at night.  :0).


----------



## Harpper (Mar 28, 2004)

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> Yesterday the fog was so thick I coudlnt see 10 yards infront of me while driving home at night.  :0).


Wow, that's some fog. I'm hoping to at least see the planets once but the weather doesn't look so good...the forecast is partly cloud to rain this coming week. It was sunny all last week. :x


----------

